# A startup website in less than 12h



## Oko (Mar 11, 2016)

Guys,

I am just trying to pick you brains. I have less than 12h to put a website with basic info for a U.S. based startup company due to the contracting requirements. Please let me know what would you do recommend. It is half-dozen people zero capitalization startup. People around me a already shouting webs.com vs build the one on goDaddy or O365. Please clear my head. We do have AWS account as well.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 11, 2016)

It depends, of course  Main concern would be what "basic info" means. If you have for example one or two pages (I mean A4/letter print), easiest (for me) would be to look for some HTML template at sites like Template monster or Envanto for design, hand code website and put it on my own server.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2016)

Look at wix.com


----------



## beastDemian (Mar 11, 2016)

Depending on how simple the website needs to be, you could use Twitter bootstrap and hand-code your page. Take for example:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="ES">
    <head>
        <meta charset="utf-8">
        <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge">
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
        <meta name="description" content="C">
        <meta name="author" content="Rulo">
     
        <title>Contact</title>

        <!-- Bootstrap core CSS -->
        <link rel="stylesheet" href="https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.3.4/css/bootstrap.min.css">
     
        <!-- Jquery -->
        <script src="http://code.jquery.com/jquery-2.1.4.min.js"></script>             
     
        <!-- External JS libraries -->
        <script src="https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.3.4/js/bootstrap.min.js"></script> 
        <script src="https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/bacon.js/0.7.83/Bacon.min.js"></script>

          <script type="text/javascript">     
         $(function(){           
            /*  Code that executes when the page is initalized. */
         });     
       </script>

        <style>
        #random-html-element
        {
      
        }            
        </style>
     
    </head>

    <body>
     
        <nav class="navbar navbar-default">
            <div class="container-fluid">
                <div class="navbar-header">
                  <!--- Top navbar -->
                </div>
            </div>
        </nav>
     
        <!-- Main body -->
           
    </body>
 

</html>
```

This pulls Twitter Bootstrap, Jquery and BaconJS from a CDN. Depending on how complex what you want to do is, you'll get different answers. But for a simple page this should work without much hassle. Using bootstrap's CSS you get a lot of beautiful font styles by default.

I'd take the above code, save it in a .html file and make any adjustments manually, but it depends on your requirements.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 11, 2016)

I fear nowadays it is not a technical problem to setup a page for a start-up. It is more about the legal stuff. There are beasts around, usually they wear ties, and they are seeking missing disclaimers, legal details or so. Please check this perspective, too.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 11, 2016)

I can only presume that what you're expected to deliver is a temporary placeholder---something letting the public know that your clients have arrived on the market and are gearing up for business. Domain services like GoDaddy and Namecheap offer one-page sites to anyone who buys a domain name. If that's an option, go for it.

Then take a breath, get some coffee, and do what needs doing. The best designer/developer in the world couldn't even _plan_ a reasonably complete site for a business in 12 hours, let alone put one together. There are just too many considerations involved.


----------

